# cloudy bottles



## ob815 (Jan 23, 2011)

what's the best way to get rid of that cloudy look on bottles that where dug up, better yet what causes that, i have a dr.hays hair health amber color and a milk of magnesia blue color both very cloudy already been through dish washer and then soaked in simple green concentrate they are clean but really cloudy. is that bar keepers friend available in the supermarket?
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## woody (Jan 23, 2011)

The cloudy look you see is a stain/haze that the bottle has absorbed from being in the ground or having liquid left in it.
 About the best way to remove stain is to have the bottle tumbled.
 There are people who do this for a fee and for some bottles it is worth it.


----------



## ob815 (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks for the info. my next question would be where does one find someone advertising for tumbling bottles, i've got about 110 bottles that where buried after a huge fire in chelsea mass. in 1908 they where found this fall during new construction i'm in the process of cleaning them now and noticed a few real cloudy ones.
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## woody (Jan 23, 2011)

Some info here:  http://www.antiquebottles.com/cleaning.html


----------



## Wangan (Jan 23, 2011)

With that many I would build my own tumbler.There are tutorials on here and it`s not that hard or expensive to build one.I would get a pro to do any rare bottles tho.There are many pitfalls such as overheating the bottle during tumbling if you don`t know what you are doing.Different mediums for different purposes,like copper for cutting and glass beads for polishing.If you leave them in the tumbler too long you can wear the embossing off.Digger Ry does bottles for people as do some others on here.Maybe they could give you tips but to send that many through the mail might be expensive,hence just send the best or most delicate.A tumbler in your area might be the way to go.I would make sure he is good at it because your bottle is at stake.Just some options to think over.Good luck!


----------



## woody (Jan 23, 2011)

This guy is in Massachusetts..... http://www.jennrog-collectables.com/bottle_cleaning.htm


----------



## ktbi (Jan 31, 2011)

Also, I would not recommend running any through the dish washer as the temperature changes could destroy your bottle(s)....Ron


----------



## simpleman (Feb 13, 2011)

Bar Keepers Friend is available at Home Depot. Tumbling may be you best bet depending on the amount of haze.


----------

